# Comment mettre des vidéos sur un ipod nano 2eme géneration ?



## hitmanwow (2 Novembre 2008)

Salut a tous, j'ai un ipod nano 2eme génération 8go et j'ai entendu dire que l'on pouvait mettre des films dessus !

Je me suis rendu sur plusieur forums sur-lesquels j'ai lu que c'était impossible, d'autre sur-lesquels on disait que c'était possible mais qu'il fallait changer de firmware etc...

Bref, les avis différent mais comment différencier le vrai du faux ?

Je voudrais juste mettre des films, je ne sais pas si cela est possible, et je ne sais pas non-plus quel serait le format adapté.

J'ai remarqué également que dans la menu de mon ipod il y a avait l'onglet "Clip vidéo musicaux" dans la catégorie "Liste de Lecture". 

Peut-on mettre des vidéo grâce à cette option ? Peut-on en mettre tout court ?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## fandipod (2 Novembre 2008)

Je crois pas que l'on puisse mettre de vidéo sur les ipod nano 2ème génération.....


----------



## hitmanwow (2 Novembre 2008)

Mais, quel est alors l'intérêt de mettre une option "Clip Vidéo Musicaux" ? Elle doit bien servir à quelque chose je pense...

Mais Mac ne propose pas un tutoriel pour ce genre de choses  ?


----------

